# Drehe bald durch - Bitte helft mir!



## octocock (26. August 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin neu hier und bevor ich euch mein Problem mitteile, liste ich mal meine Hardware auf.

CPU: AMD FX-4350
RAM: 8GB 1866 von weiß ich nicht - DualChannel
Board: Asrock 970 pro3 rev. 2.0
GPU: Gigabyte R9 270x 2GB Winforce
Netzteil: Corsair 650 Watt Bronze...
HDDs von WD und Seagate

Nun zu meinem Problem. Ich bin eigentlich mit meinem Rechner zufrieden. Nutze ihn zum Spielen, Videoschnitt, Office und CAD/CAM ( Solidworks 2013 ).

Aktuell spiele ich folgende Titel mit genannten Einstellungen:

Bioshock 3 - alles Ultra inkl. AA - ohne Ruckeln
Crysis 3 - Sehr hoch, aber nur 2xAA - sonst ruckelt es
Battlefield 4 und auch Hardline - alles Ultra mit 4xAA - ohne Ruckeln
und noch ältere Titel, die ohne Probleme laufen.

Alle Spiele auf 1080p. Mehr brauche ich nicht.

Videos bearbeite ich mit Magix Video Deluxe 17 oder x6 pro.

Also ich möchte meine Leistung etwas steigern, damit ich z.B. Crysis oder auch Far Cry in 1080p mit den höchsten Einstellungen spielen kann. AA so hoch wie möglich. Da fehlt nicht viel, auch wenn meine Specs schon nicht mehr aktuell sind. 
Der nächste Wunsch wäre, dass ich beim Videoexport von 1080p Material etwas Zeit gewinnen kann.

Fakt ist, dass ich in den nächsten Tagen etwas investieren möchte. Frage an euch, worin?

GPU? RX470 oder 480 oder doch die GTX1060? Reicht evtl. auch die GTX970 mit ihren pseudo 4GB ( 3.5 + 0.5 )?
mehr ram?
Oder den FX 8350?

Ihr seht, ich möchte so bis max 300€ ausgeben. Ein i5 plus Board plus evtl. DDR4 RAM ist halt nicht drin.

Jetzt hoffe ich mal, dass ihr was mit meinem Anliegen anfangen und freue mich auf eure Tipps.

Danke
Thomas


----------



## azzih (26. August 2016)

*AW: Drehe bald durch - Bitte helft mir!!!*

Irgendwie bezweifel ich deine Angaben ein bisschen oder du verstehst 25 FPS als "nicht ruckeln". Hab ein besseren PC und der kriegt in den Settings definitiv schon Probleme.

Also dein PC  hat folgende Baustellen:

1. CPU ist langsam, ein i5 hat deutlich mehr Spieleleistung
2. Die Graka ist halt schon relativ am Ende
3. Ne SSD fehlt gänzlich

Spieleleistung lässt sich in den meisten Fällen am besten über ne neue Grafikkarte steigern das gilt auch bei dir und der teilweise überforderten CPU. Da sie sich auch später weiterverwenden lässt würde ich hier entweder eine RX470 4GB (ab 220€) vorschlagen oder ne GTX1060 6GB (ab 280€). Bei ersterer passt sogar noch ne 250GB SSD ins Budget. GTX970 kann man nehmen, aber nur gebraucht und um die 200€.

Bei dem Rest würd ich halt auf Dauer mal hier im forum gucken oder bei Kleinanzeigen. Vielleicht kriegste ja günstig ein 1150 i5 System.


----------



## DKK007 (26. August 2016)

*AW: Drehe bald durch - Bitte helft mir!!!*

Du könntest ein System mit DDR3 Board nehmen. Dann kannst du deinen alten RAM weiterverwenden. 

Intel Core i5-6600, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ASUS H110M2 D3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

In den Spielen einfach die Details etwas reduzieren, dann passt das schon.

---

Wobei für knapp über 300€ auch 8 GiB DDR4 und ein besserer Chipsatz problemlos drin sind.
Intel Core i5-6500, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Gigabyte GA-B150M-DS3H Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Crucial DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR4-2133, CL15 (CT2K4G4DFS8213) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## octocock (26. August 2016)

*AW: Drehe bald durch - Bitte helft mir!!!*

Hi,

das ging ja schon mal fix. Was mich oft irritiert ist, dass ich bei vielen Titeln nicht weiß, wieviele Kerne einer CPU genutzt werden. Meine Gurke ist im single Core ja schon schneller als der 8350. Thema SSD. Gebe ich dir recht. Aber ich glaube nicht, dass dadurch meine Probleme gelöst werden. Trotzdem wird auf jeden Fall noch eine EVO gekauft. 

Korrigiert mich, wenn ich mich irre, aber um flüssig zu spielen brauche ich keine 70fps. Ich denke, dass die genannten Karten schon helfen würden. Bin aber nicht sicher. Habe halt keinen Bock zu investieren und hinterher mich zu ärgern. 

Könnte mal einer von euch ansatzweise sagen, wie ich mir den Sprung zwischen meiner 270x und einer RX470/80 oder 1060 vorstellen kann. Wenn man ehrlich ist, dann sind die ganzen Tests, die man so findet, Alibinummern, um neue Sachen zu verkaufen.

Wie mit den Smartphones. Nehmt 300€ und ihr wisst nicht, was das richtige ist. Ging mir damit auch so.

@DKK...

stimmt schon, aber ich will nicht reduzieren. Oft geht es ja. Deshalb glaube ich, dass da nicht viel fehlt. Bei der CPU steht aber DDR4!!!


----------



## Boarder1312 (26. August 2016)

*AW: Drehe bald durch - Bitte helft mir!!!*

Wenn deine CPU niccht begrenzt, das wird sie wahrscheinlich, ist die 480 ca. 70- 80% stärker alsi die 270x.


----------



## octocock (26. August 2016)

Na das klingt ja mal gut. Kann man sagen, wieviel % eine CPU und wieviel % eine GPU ausmacht? Ich will nicht nerven, aber meine Kröten sollen richtig angelegt sein.

Ach ja, meint ihr, dass die RX470/80 auch beim Rendern von HD Videos schneller ist?


----------



## DKK007 (26. August 2016)

*AW: Drehe bald durch - Bitte helft mir!!!*



octocock schrieb:


> stimmt schon, aber ich will nicht reduzieren. Oft geht es ja. Deshalb glaube ich, dass da nicht viel fehlt. Bei der CPU steht aber DDR4!!!



Skylake kann auch DDR3.

ich würde auf jeden Fall zuerst den lahmen FX ersetzen. Da ist selbst ein i3 deutlich schneller. Das solltest du dann auch bei der Videobearbeitung deutlich merken. Beim Spielen sollten die FPS im CPU-Limit deutlich steigen.


----------



## octocock (26. August 2016)

Also meinst du, dass der Performancesprung beim Umstieg auf i5 größer wäre als beim Tausch der GPU? Ich frage hier, weil ich so oft lese, dass beim Spielen die GPU wichtiger wäre.


----------



## DKK007 (26. August 2016)

Nützt dir aber nicht viel, wenn der FX die Daten an die GPU nicht schnell genug liefern kann.

Mit dem i5 hast du eine solide Basis, auf die du später jede GPU setzen kannst.


----------



## azzih (26. August 2016)

Oder man hat mit ner neuen Graka ne solide Basis die man später in ein anderes System mit übernehmen kann. Die Logik funktioniert auch andersrum. DDR3 bei Skylake macht kein Sinn, gerade in Zeiten wo man DDR4 Speicher für 50€das 16GB Kit bekommt.


----------



## octocock (26. August 2016)

Jetzt sind wir da, wo ich seit Tagen bin. Intel wäre später eh zum Thema geworden. Dann möchte ich es aber richtig machen. Ohne was entschieden zu haben, bin ich zu 70-30 bei einer neuen GPU. Da sind aber dann nur die RX oder die 1060 drin. Mich würde mal interessieren, wie so ein Benchmark aussehen würde, wenn man einmal mit meiner CPU und einmal mit dem i5 und der gleichen GPU fahren würde. Habe aber nix gefunden.


----------



## DKK007 (26. August 2016)

Gibt leider nur alte Benchmarks, mit alten spielen. 
FX-8320, FX-6300 und FX-4300 im Test: Die kleinen Vishera-Modelle treten an

Da kannst du auf die damals aktuellen Intel-Modelle (z.B. i5-3470 mit 3,2 GHz) also noch mal 20% zu Skylake draufpacken.

Du musst ja auch bedenken, die neu CPU hält mindestens 5-7 Jahre. Eine neue GPU musst du nach spätestens 2-3 Jahren austauschen, egal wie viel du ausgibst. 
In DeusEx wird die Titan, die vor 3 Jahren noch 1000€ gekostet hat von einer RX470 4 GIB für 225€ ( ASUS ROG Strix Radeon RX 470 OC Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland )  geschlagen. 
Deus Ex Mankind Divided - Aktuelle Benchmarks der Launch-Version mit 22 GPUs

Investitionen lohnen sich also nur bei der CPU. Denn wenn du erst die GPU austauscht, muss du die, wenn du das Geld für die CPU hast, fast schon wieder austauschen.


----------



## octocock (26. August 2016)

Hm, leuchtet ehrlich gesagt ein. Da danke ich dir und nun begebe ich mich mal auf die Suche. Ich melde mich, wenn ich was im Auge habe...


----------



## DKK007 (26. August 2016)

Und ansonsten erstmal Details reduzieren, dann reicht auch die 270X noch ne weile. Unterschiede sieht man ja meistens eh nicht im Spiel.


----------



## Simondasding (27. August 2016)

Gucke mal nach gebrauchten Sets aus übertaktbarem Haswell oder Ivy Bridge i5 oder i7 und entsprechendes Zxx Board, da ist entweder noch ram dabei oder du nutzt den, den du jetzt hast. Dann kannst du mit OC noch einiges rausholen. Mein i5 3570k schlägt mit OC einen i5 6500, der deutlich neuer ist, als der Kram den ich jetzt habe. Dann haste gerade beim i7 (aber auch beim i5) ne sehr solide Plattform für die Zukunft.


----------



## DKK007 (27. August 2016)

Die Z77 Boards sind aber recht schwer zu bekommen. Ich hab bei meinem mehr bezahlt, als für den i5-2500K.

Dann eher bei Haswell schauen. Aber da sieht es auch schlecht aus, die i5-K haut noch keiner wirklich raus.

Intel müsste mal noch ein paar 1155 Boards produzieren lassen.


Hier wären 2 Sachen. Da müsste man aber schnell sein und sich nicht überbieten lassen:
Intel i5 2500K Unlocked CPU Socket 1155 3,3GHz + Loki SD963 Kuhlkorper 5032037011662 | eBay
GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-D3H rev. 1.0, LGA 1155/Sockel H2, Intel Motherboard 0818313014399 | eBay


----------



## octocock (27. August 2016)

Mahlzeit die Herren,

ist der Leistungssprung nicht höher, wenn ich von der 270x auf eine RX470/480 oder GTX1060 6GB gehe? Ich kann mir schwer vorstellen, dass der Wechsel auf nen i5/i7 mehr bringt als die Geschichte mit der GPU. Natürlich habt ihr Recht in bezug auf die Investitionsintervalle.

Auf youtube fand ich ein Video, bei dem einer mit einem alten Athlon 4-Kerner je 2,05GHZ z.B. in Dirt mit einer R9 290 so viele fps hatte wie ich auch. Auch wenn mein 4350 ne Krücke ist, dann doch immer noch schneller als der alte Athlon. Meine CPU läuft auf 4,4GHZ OC - hatte ich vergessen zu erwähnen.

Thomas


----------



## octocock (27. August 2016)

So, nun bin ich ( glaube ich ) schlauer. Der folgende Link sagt mir: Hol dir lieber eine bessere GPU. Guckt bitte nur auf die Ergebnisse in 1080p. 720p interessiert mich nicht. 
Das sagt doch viel aus. Oder?

Intel Core i5-4670K vs AMD FX-4350 Gaming-Performance - CPUs > CPU Gaming Performance > 2013 - Reviews - ocaholic


----------



## DKK007 (28. August 2016)

CPU kannst du ja dann tauschen, wenn ZEN da ist und sich die Preise neu eingependelt haben. 

Insbesondere bei den min-FPS wirst du den FX aber noch in einigen Spielen merken.


----------



## octocock (1. November 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

nun ist einige Zeit vergangen und ich habe viel überlegt, was nun das Richtige für mich ist.

Ich habe mir nun folgende Konfiguration bestellt und werde diese morgen erhalten.

CPU: Intel i5 6600k
MB: Asrock Fatal1ty Z170 Gaming K4
RAM: 16GB Hyper X Fury DDR 4 2133Mhz
SSDs: eine Samsung 750 EVO 500GB und eine Crucial 275GB
HDD: meine alte WD Black 2TB als Datengrab
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 9 600Watt modular
GPU: XFX Radeon RX 480 8GB RS
CPU Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 SR1

That's it. Ich denke, dass ich damit zufrieden sein werde. Das, was noch fehlt und auch noch kommt, wir eine AIO Wasserkühlung sein.

Meine Ziele: Zocken in Full HD mit hohen Einstellungen und Anti Aliasing auf 27 Zoll und Verbesserung der Zeit beim Rendern von 1080p Videomaterial.

Das sollte doch reichen, oder?


----------



## Boarder1312 (2. November 2016)

Reichen aber locker 500w.
Zb BeQuiet straight Power 10 mit 500w.
Das ist auch neuer.
Und ich würde ab den HyperX Fury 2666mhz kaufen.


----------



## PolluxFix (2. November 2016)

Er hat bereits bestellt...


----------



## Gouvi (2. November 2016)

- erledigt -


----------



## Boarder1312 (2. November 2016)

Oki. Habe ich wohl überlesen.


----------



## octocock (2. November 2016)

Da einige eurer Meinungen mich in diese Richtung bewegte würde mich interessieren, was ihr generell von dieser Config haltet.


----------



## SPEED-DAVID (7. November 2016)

Ich hoffe es ist ok wenn ich hier weiter mache mit einer andren frage.
ich beabsichtige mir auch ein I5 6600K zu holen da bleibt allerdings eine frage offen bei dem 6500 wird bei oc die innere Grafik abgeschalten ist das beim 6600K auch der Fall?
Ich möchte OC betreiben brauche aber auch die onboard grafik.
Kann dazu schon jemand was sagen ?
Vielen dank.


----------

